# Lady called from the dog food Co



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

And we dicussed the obvious problem I was seeing with all the runny stools in the yard I put that bag into. No complaints on that lot # but decided it may be rancid and oxidizined. I had mentioned that I supplement daily with 10 lbs of raw chicken. She said "oh, they may have gotten Ecoli from the chicken". I said just what kind of Dr. did you say you were. She said actually, I am a vet. I told her just to tell me what I needed to send in to get reimbersed because I am pulling the food and dumping it. Did tell her that it was comments like that that keeps me away from vets.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

What kind of dog food is it? Since you buy copious amounts, at least I would imagine you do, I'd maybe write a letter in with the UPC's about your customer service experience as well. If it's not a super huge company, they might even listen to you.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What kind of dog food is it? Since you buy copious amounts, at least I would imagine you do, I'd maybe write a letter in with the UPC's about your customer service experience as well. If it's not a super huge company, they might even listen to you.


I sent the batch number and stuff off the bag with a reciept already. It was Diamond.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's great documentary about how shady the pet food industry is, they actually were adding a plastic material called melamine because it tricks the tests into reading a higher protein level, other companiies were also adding the same crap to baby formula not too long ago.
One guy basically cooks up a batch of "crap" and it met all the pet food standards set by industry.
http://www.viddler.com/explore/jennifergoodwin/videos/4/


Off topic-
Don this is a great link I think you will like.
Ebook originally printed in 1909.
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/34259/34259-h/34259-h.htm


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Mike Valente said:


> Here's great documentary about how shady the pet food industry is, they actually were adding a plastic material called melamine because it tricks the tests into reading a higher protein level, other companiies were also adding the same crap to baby formula not too long ago.
> One guy basically cooks up a batch of "crap" and it met all the pet food standards set by industry.
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/jennifergoodwin/videos/4/
> 
> ...


Great link Mike, been skimmin it ever since you put it up. Love the way the old times say things.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

#-oHopefully you didn't give them an out by mentioning the chicken!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sure I did, and she jumped on it saying the dogs may have gotten "ecoli" from it. I laughed and told her she is lucky she works for a dog food company and that, like the dog food, I know where each bag goes and if it was the chicken, every dog in the yards would have it since I feed all the dog chicken out of one bag a day.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Great link Mike, been skimmin it ever since you put it up. Love the way the old times say things.


Check out care and breeding Don, the guy gives pups milk(inducing) [-X
Lots of interesting stuff on that link


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I saw that Tim. It was common practice back in the day. Everybody gave milk to pups and it didn't hurt them. I know houndsmen that still do it and it never hurts them. I have never done it because I like milk and am not going to give it to the dogs. I don't know why one day it became a bad thing. Maybe a dog was lactose intilerant somewhere. You probably noticed the he said the best place to raise pups is in a park that had enough slope for good runoff when it rained. There is another thing that is frowned on today. Actually, there are a lot of things he sais that are frowned on today. That is what makes it fascinating reading.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It also commented that the Irish terrier was ugly and it seems the sight hound crosses were all "wolfhounds".  The horrors of it all! :lol: .....but good reading! :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> It also commented that the Irish terrier was ugly and it seems the sight hound crosses were all "wolfhounds".  The horrors of it all! :lol: .....but good reading! :wink:


Yes, and allthough I haven't read the training parts yet, just skimmed them, I saw no mention of DRIVES. Seems a bit curious.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My AKC competition dog training goes back to the 60s and I sure didn't hear about drives then. I think we just referred to it as the dog's instincts. 
It CAN make it easier for some to understand but to much confusion across the board to be consistent. 
I don't think it was to popular in the 80s either. That was when I got into it hot and heavy.
I admit to finding it all interesting. Of course, like everyone else, I have my own interpretations of what it all means. :lol:


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Check out care and breeding Don, the guy gives pups milk(inducing) [-X
> Lots of interesting stuff on that link


True words of wisdom," Stay away from the stinky meat".

I like the part about breeding bear dogs, work the b!tch while pregnant on what you want the pups to do.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Valente said:


> True words of wisdom," Stay away from the stinky meat".
> 
> I like the part about breeding bear dogs, work the b!tch while pregnant on what you want the pups to do.


Not uncommon in hound men. There is still some belief that hunting a pregnant bitch helps imprint the pups.
Yea or nay, I don't discount it. Whatever hormones (good or bad) are going through the bitch definitely will pass through the unborn pups.
Don?


----------

